# I don't usually care much for Chris Schwartz videos...



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks, I'll keep this in mind and an eye out.


----------



## cagenuts

He mentions this mindset in his "Hand Planes" book that I bought a couple of years ago. It certainly changed my thinking, especially how each different tool corresponds to the respective power tool.

Bottom line, if you have a powered Jointer you still need a Jointer plane. (Why Tommy Mac refers to it as a Joiner is beyond me).

He's a good teacher though, one of the best as many woodworkers tend to struggle with articulating themselves. You can watch a David Charlesworth vid on fast forward and still follow 

Another great teacher is Paul Sellers as he encourages people to get into woodworking without having to spend a trillion on fancy tools.

If you can get past Schwarz's Lie-Nielsen fetish then his DVDs are worthwhile.

Coarse, Medium and Fine is a great mindset/philosophy.


----------



## b2rtch

"Another great teacher is Paul Sellers as he encourages people to get into woodworking without having to spend a trillion on fancy tools." 
Amen, Paul is my very favorite teacher


----------



## MrFid

Cagenuts - T Mac refers to it as a Joiner because he is from BOSTON. When we say a word, we take the literal pronunciation and run it through the drum sander once or twice, pop a few holes into the vowels with a drill press, roundover any sharp edges that remain, and spit it out the sides of our mouths. Hope that helps


----------



## helluvawreck

It looks interesting and I will investigate it further. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PurpLev

Cagenuts - T Mac refers to it as a Joiner because he is from BOSTON. When we say a word, we take the literal pronunciation and run it through the drum sander once or twice, pop a few holes into the vowels with a drill press, roundover any sharp edges that remain, and spit it out the sides of our mouths. Hope that helps 

and isn't that exactly "Course->Medium->Fine" in a nutshell?


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for your review.


----------



## felkadelic

I agree wholeheartedly with this review (although I am generally a fan of Schwarz's work). I got this DVD as a freebie at a Lie-Nielsen event and watched it as soon as I got home. It's a well-presented, well-organized DVD that really clarified the process of processing stock by hand.


----------



## cagenuts

Thanks for the clarification MrFid!


----------



## stefang

Sounds like a great video. thanks for your review.


----------



## KimJ

I think it is an excellent DVD too, one that help a person sift through all the styles and length of bench planes and come up with a set that does all the jobs of going from coarse to medium to flat. 
I also like his comment that the appropriate plane is somewhat dependent on the size of project you have; i.e. conference table of solid wood to a jewelry box. A #8 bench plane doesn't fit on a 8" long box, so the "jack" plane for this small box might be a block plane, the jointer a #4 and a fine block plane the finisher.


----------

